# Plains of War GT (PoWGT)



## Chaosftw

Hi Everyone,

My Name is Fabio and I am from Winnipeg, MB, Canada. I have been traveling to tournaments for the past 5 years or so and after meeting Reece and Frankie in Arizona and learning what the ITC was really about I decided to take the plunge with a couple buddies and start the Plains of War GT.










Currently we are in the process of building our web page and doing all the behind the scenes stuff but what we really wanted to do is get the gamers in the area out of their basements, to a neutral location where there are no kids under the age of 18, food delivered to the gaming tables and lovely waitresses to provide the gamers with booze all evening! So we came up with the idea of hosting a monthly gaming event to not only get the community excited about 40k again but to build hype for our first annual tournament which will be held August 2016.

What is already set up for the upcoming months:









I am really aiming at getting a lot of you 'Amuricans' up to this tournament next year so I have been working hard on getting really good prices to the hotel / venue for everyone so keep checking in for those details when they become available.

*Please check us out on Facebook and "like" our page!*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Plains-of-War-GT/1607722979463016?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## Chaosftw

Hey Gents! 

So our first event took place this past Tuesday and it went amazing! We had 25 guys show up for gaming at Reset Ultra Lounge. Unfortunately we could only set up 6 tables due to our F.A.T Mat shortage and I could only get so much terrain designed and laser cut before the event, but thats ok! we made it work and there were really no issues!










We ended up having 6 tables running and the Jets Hockey Game over the course of the evening! here are some photos from the event:










































You can check the rest out on our FB page!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Plains-of-War-GT/1607722979463016?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## Kreuger

Hey man, I haven't seen you on the boards in ages!

If I could afford the time (or money) I'd be interested. Sadly, I can't, but I hope it's a great event series. 

How's the law practice? 
Still rocking the chaos marines?


----------



## Chaosftw

Kreuger said:


> Hey man, I haven't seen you on the boards in ages!
> 
> If I could afford the time (or money) I'd be interested. Sadly, I can't, but I hope it's a great event series.
> 
> How's the law practice?
> Still rocking the chaos marines?


Hey Kreuger,

Yes it has certainly been a while! I have not been on the boards in ages as i sort of had a fall out with 40k a little while back. I got the itch again and really wanted to see something bigger and better then anything held locally so I figured i would lead by example rather then sit and hope.

Its next August so you never know, you may still be able to make it out. I am really working to get the prices down so more people can come out to the event so keep checking back! who knows what could happen!!!

Work is crazy but if your not busy your broke so ill take the stress over doing nothing any day.

The Chaos are gone. The new book ticked me off quite a bit so i sold them all!!!! lol I kept the GK, Necrons, and Eldar which have been good to me through the tournaments i have attended around the USA. I will probably build another Chaos army but ill make that decision when I see something a little better then that last poor excuse for a CSM book.

How about you? what new projects are you working on? whats new?

Anyway thanks for the support! I too hope everything goes to plan! my wife hates me for taking this on but oh well what else is new 

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Kreuger

I haven't done any war gaming in ages, painting or modeling; but I still enjoy the topic and pick up the books to stay current.

I have a busy job at a university which is just humming along, I'm in grad school (as is my wife), and we have a 3 year old. Time is a previous commodity in our house. 

When I have time usually it's spent on smaller increments than miniatures work allows, reading or Xbox/Titanfall/etc.


----------



## Chaosftw

*ITC Preperation / Community Building*

Hey Everyone!

Plains of War is hosting another open gaming night on April 5th at Reset Ultra Lounge in Winnipeg Manitoba for all the locals! The first event was a great success and we are really trying to grow the community as best we can in preparation for our main event in 2016!










Later this month we are also holding a Kill Team Tournament at Reset Ultra Lounge. The idea behind all these mini events is to get people understanding and encountering different rules as well as really learning their own rules in preparation for major tournaments as well as meet other players in the area. This event will be held on June 16th










As for our Major event I am currently in negotiations with the Holiday Inn near the Winnipeg Airport with regards to costs per room. _I am wondering what is a reasonable price range that people would be willing to pay for hotel rooms per night_. If anyone can't give me some feedback as to what they pay when travelling around the USA it would be greatly appreciated.

"Until next time, Keep fit and have fun"


----------

